# Driving in Saskatchewan



## Dabutoin (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,
My family and I have just moved to Canada, SK from UK. We are trying to convert our UK license to the saskatchewan one but told will need a copy of our driving record (drivers abstract). What is this and where do we get it from.
Thank for helping me out as our 90 days of grace is almost over.
Dabutoin


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

the abstact is the paper part to your licence if it was a photo id, when it was issued you got a green paper with all endorsements if you had any ,hope this helps ,to get areplacement contact dvla in swansea which can be done online you will need your drivers number which is on the photo id licence. Im not sure if they will send to SK might need to change your adress to a friends in uk and get them to forward on to yourself.


----------

